# Premium-SMS: Abonnement-Trick dokumentiert



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2005)

Am 7.4. habe ich endlich mal meinen "Gratis-Klingelton" abgerufen!

Was dann geschah und noch geschieht, habe ich bei http://willberg.homelinux.org/55855/index.html dokumentiert.

Kurzgefasst: T-Mobil weiß nicht, was "55855" kostet, nur daß BruNET die Nummer betreibt. 
BruNET sagt mir weder, wer die "55855" betreibt, noch läßt man sich herab, mich über die Kosten zu informieren.
Lediglich die Stornierung des Abos wurde von denen durchgeführt.

Die Dokumentation ist nicht schön, aber ziemlich vollständig und wird fortgeführt.

Gruß,
Falk


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2005)

Mein Kompliment! Das haste prima recherchiert und dokumentiert. Ich würde  eine Anzeige wegen des Verdacht eines Betruges gegen die Verantwortlichen der BruNet befürworten und (da sie ja zumindest auch mittelbar am Umsatz beteiligt sind) die Anzeige auf den Verdacht der Geldwäsche ausweiten, falls die Verantwortung auf deren vermeintlichen Kunden abgewälzt wird!


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Kompliment!


Danke! Ich wollte es halt mal genau wissen. Und mit Digicam ist das ja einfach zu dokumentieren.


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde  eine Anzeige wegen des Verdacht eines Betruges gegen die Verantwortlichen der BruNet befürworten und (da sie ja zumindest auch mittelbar am Umsatz beteiligt sind) die Anzeige auf den Verdacht der Geldwäsche ausweiten, falls die Verantwortung auf deren vermeintlichen Kunden abgewälzt wird!



Ich habe die Seite um den "*Strafantrag wegen aller in Betracht kommender Delikte*" erweitert, der heute der Staatsanwaltschaft Bochum zugegangen sein dürfte.

Der wird dann entscheiden, ob und wegen welcher Delikte er tätig wird.

gRuß,
Falk

http://willberg.homelinux.org/55855/index.html


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2005)

Deine Klage wird vielleicht bei der Staatsanwaltschaft herzliches Gelächter auslösen, aber auch nicht mehr.

In der SMS stand ganz klar: Gleich kommt der Klingelton. Wenn du zusätzlich ein Abo abschließen möchtest, sende Start Ton.
Das hast du getan, also hast du ein Abo abgeschlossen. Das ganze ist 100% sauber gelaufen (sehen wir mal von dem eventuell unangeforderten Teaser am Anfang ab, der aber kaum etwas nach sich ziehen dürfte).

Mit "Start Ton" hast du einen gültigen Vertrag geschlossen. Mit einer SMS "Status" an die Kurzwahlnummer kannst du (kostenlos) den Zustand des Vertrages abrufen mit "Stop Ton" kannst du den Vertrag (kostenlos!) kündigen.

Also schick einfach "stop ton" und alles ist vorbei, aber mach nicht so ein Fass auf, du wirst dich blamieren, weil du einfach die Nachricht nicht sauber gelesen hast.

2 Hintergründe:
Die Firma BruNet ist ein Billing Dienstleister. Das bedeutet, sie nehmen nur ihnen übertragene Abrechnungen vor. Sie haben mit der Kurzwahlnummer primär nichts zu tun, sondern sind eine Art Schnittstelle zwischen T-Mobile und dem Betreiber der Kurzwahlnummer. Ich empfehle dir ihnen deine Handynummer zu geben, BruNet selber verkauft eh keine Klingeltöne und betreibt auch nicht irgendwelche Chats.

Das andere: die ganze Aktion, wie sie gelaufen ist, nennt man Premium MT. Eine nähere beschreibung von P-MT gibt es hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=65608


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2005)

Mag ja sein, daß bei dieser Geschichte *strafrechtlich* nichts zu machen ist, aber ob da jemals ein rechtsgültiger Abovertrag zustande gekommen ist, bezweifle ich sehr. Die Umstände sind alles andere als sauber. 


> Dein Gratis Klingelton kommt sofort. Antworte *dazu* jetzt mit START TON [...]


 Was denn nun? Muß ich etwa START TON texten, damit der "Gratis Klingelton" kommt, oder geht das auch ohne? Das Wort "dazu" ist sehr mißverständlich - und doch sicherlich ganz ohne böse Absicht, oder? 


> [...] und Du hast alle 5 Tage freie Auswahl aus unserem Klingelton Angebot für nur 1,99 EUR


 hier auch wieder ein Musterbeispiel für klare und nachvollziehbare Vertragsgestaltung. Wo ist hier das Abo, das man angeblich abschließt? Ich habe hier nichts von einer *Verpflichtung* gelesen, alle 5 Tage einen Klingelton abzunehmen. Was, wenn ich mal nicht einen tollen Klingelton auswähle? In welchen Zeitraum sind 1,99 fällig? Und die SMS, die nach "START TON" kommt ("Willkommen im Club, usw.") ist nicht Vertragsbestandteil und kann die durch START TON abgegebene WE nicht nachträglich zu einem Abo erweitern.

Gruß, Jörg (auch aus Bochum...)


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2005)

Mal sehen, was sagt denn der Duden zu dazu?

Ahja:
_darüber hinaus, außerdem_

Hätte man direkt nach Informierung "stop ton" geschickt, wäre alles vorbei gewesen und hätte genau keinen Cent gekostet. SMS an 55855 sind kostenlos (nur empfangene Dienstemitteilungen kosten). Naja, aber sowas wird in einem Forum natürlich akzeptiert, das einzig und allein dazu dient eine Branche zu verteufeln, in dem man sich so dumm wie möglich anstellt und immer auf biegen und brechen eine Böswilligkeit in jede Handlung interpretiert.

Mein Tipp an euch: Handys abgeben und Trommeln kaufen, da kann man keine SMS mit empfangen, muss kein Geld bezahlen und vor allem muss man  nicht nachdenken, bevor man handelt.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2005)

nachtrag:
Es ist übrigens ausgesprochen böswillig und irreführend die SMS genau an der Stelle in der Mitte durchzuschneiden, an der kein Satzzeichen steht und dafür das gesetzte Satzzeichen vollständig zu ignorieren. Klasse. Derartig boshafte Tricks sind nicht mal in der "Branche" gängig.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Juni 2005)

Anonymer  Abzockerlobbyist schrieb:
			
		

> . Naja, aber sowas wird in einem Forum natürlich akzeptiert, das einzig und allein dazu dient eine Branche zu verteufeln, in dem man sich so dumm wie möglich anstellt und immer auf biegen und brechen eine Böswilligkeit in jede Handlung interpretiert.


Kein Kommentar nötig...


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2005)

Die Nebelkerzen ignoriere ich mal, das führt nicht weiter. Wie das Wort "dazu" beim Empfänger angenommen wird entspricht auch nicht zwingernderweise dem Duden, aber laß mal, nehme ich so hin. Aber wieder zum Thema zurück: Wo ist das Abo abgeschlossen worden?


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2005)

Nochmal kurz zum "dazu" nachgehakt: Kommt der Gratis-Klingelton auch dann, wenn der Empfänger nicht "START TON" textet?


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2005)

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass "dazu" "zusätzlich" bedeutet, dann bekommt man den Gratisklingelton auf jeden Fall, man kann aber "zusätzlich" ein Abo abschliessen. Man *muss* aber nicht. 
Was ich viel interessanter finde ist, wieso ignoriert der Threadersteller gekonnt die Information wie er sein Abo wieder los wird -> STOP TON und schickt statt dessen "Status"? Und wenn er dann nach dem "Status" erfährt, dass er ein Abo hat, warum ignoriert er den Hinweis dann immer noch?


----------



## KatzenHai (3 Juni 2005)

Dem "Gast" sei mal etwas auf die Fahne geschrieben:

Semantisch bedeutet "_Dein Gratis Klingelton kommt sofort! Antworte dazu jetzt mit START TON und Du hast alle 5 Tage freie Auswahl aus unserem Klingelton Angebot für nur 1,99 EUR_" nach objektivem Empfängerhorizont folgendes:

"_Dein Gratis Klingelton kommt sofort, wenn du jetzt mit START TON antwortest. Außerdem hast Du alle 5 Tage freie Auswahl aus unserem Klingelton Angebot - wenn du daraus etwas auswählst, kostet das (jeweils) weitere 1,99 EUR_"

Der Duden sagt zu "dazu" nämlich noch etwas mehr als du zitierst:

Beispiele: "_dazu bin ich gut genug; sie sind nicht dazu bereit - die Entwicklung wird dazu (zu dieser Sache) führen, dass ...; weil viel Mut dazu gehört; er war nicht dazu gekommen, zu antworten_"

Keine dieser Bedeutungen heißt etwas anderes als "zu dieser Sache, hierfür" - deine Erläuterung ist in diesem Wort so nicht enthalten.

Daher schreibt auch der Duden am Ende: "_vgl. aber _dazubekommen, dazugeben, dazugehören" - hier kommen dann nämlich andere Bedeutungen hinzu (dazu).

Im Übrigen (dies sei angemerkt) ist das "Klingelton-Angebot" wahrlich kein Hinweis darauf, dass hier ein regelmäßiges Abo von 1,99 € pro fünf Tage (Werktage? Kalendertage?) abgeschlossen ist ...

Dein Angriff gegen das Forum ist also reichlich unpassend und eigentlich lächerlich...


----------



## KatzenHai (3 Juni 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> wieso ignoriert der Threadersteller gekonnt die Information wie er sein Abo wieder los wird -> STOP TON und schickt statt dessen "Status"? Und wenn er dann nach dem "Status" erfährt, dass er ein Abo hat, warum ignoriert er den Hinweis dann immer noch?


Vielleicht, weil er der (möglicherweise sogar zutreffenden) Rechtsauffassung ist, dass es kein Abo gibt? 

Nicht dass ihm jemand nachher noch unterstellen möchte, durch die "formell geforderte" Kündigung habe er stillschweigend bestätigt, dass es etwas zu kündigen gab ...

Aber schreib' ruhig weiter ...


----------



## KatzenHai (3 Juni 2005)

Oh, schon aufgegeben? Das klang vorher aber überzeugter ...


----------



## Reducal (4 Juni 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> SMS an 55855 sind kostenlos.


...und woher soll das der "Kunde" wissen? Heute, wo allerhand Unrat auf den fiebsenden Teilen landet, ist man (streng betrachtet) vor keiner Untat sicher - die Vergangenheit brachte genug Beispiele, wie z. B. dieses > HIER <!


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2005)

Nicht schlecht, anonymer SMS-Lobbyist: Erst den strammen Max markierem, nachdem ich ein Zitat - übrigens deutlich und unter Verwendung der dazu üblichen Notation - aufgetrennt hatte, und dann selber unvollständig und absichtlich sinnentstellend zitieren. Merke Dir: Wer im Schlachthaus isst, sollte nicht mit Schweinen werfen...   :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> SMS an 55855 sind kostenlos (nur empfangene Dienstemitteilungen kosten).


Aha, ein Experte! Woher weißt Du das? T-Mobil konnte, Brunet wollte  mir diese Auskunft nicht geben?

Mittlerweile habe ich dem Rechnungsposten "Euro 5,97 BruNet" widersprochen.

Das Telefonat mit der Rechnungshotline war recht interessant:

Ich erwähnte einen strittigen Posten, sagte "Gratis-Klingelton", der T-Mobiler sagte "Abo", ich "Strafanzeige" und "Betrug". 
Daraufhin machte er sofort den Vorschlag: "Einzugsermächtigung vorübergehend widerrufen, überweisen abzgl. strittiger Betrag, Einzugsermächtigung wieder erteilen."

Keine Rückfragen, keine Zweifel, dieses Vefahren war ihm bestens vertraut und die Einzugsermächtigung wurde von ihm sofort per Mausklick widerrufen.
...


> und vor allem muss man  nicht nachdenken, bevor man handelt.



Hehe, glaubst Du, das hätte ich nicht?

Falk


----------



## Falk (17 September 2005)

Zur Info:
Meine Beschwerde gegen die Einstellung war erfolgreich:


----------

